# britton insurance, any good.



## Cormywormy (9 Mar 2009)

Hi everybody, got a quote for my car insurance from my insurer and its gone up.Its just about out and its going to be 325 but got a quote of britton insuance and they said  285. Did anybody have any dealings with them, did you hear anything about them. My mother said she heard they wouldnt pay a few claims on the smallest of discrepinses

Regards


----------



## Smashbox (9 Mar 2009)

I havent heard much about them. My brother got a quote and it was a crazy amount. He didnt go with them so we never had any dealings with them.


----------



## CCOVICH (9 Mar 2009)

They are a broker and not an insurer-it is the insurer and not the broker who adjudicates on claims.  They have been discussed here previously quite a bit as far as I recall.


----------



## Bill Struth (10 Mar 2009)

I got a quote through them a few years ago (I was 24.) It was a few hundred less than any other, but the excess on the policy was about €2000!


----------



## gipimann (10 Mar 2009)

I've used Brittons for the past couple of years - as Bill said, the quote may be cheaper but be careful to read the small print on the policy before accepting (I found out to my cost last year that I don't have protected no claims bonus!).

The broker was fine to deal with, had no difficulties with their customer service, etc.


----------



## Fat Tony (13 Mar 2009)

Been with them a few years now. Have had claims, quotes matched and have always found them very pleasent to deal with (and they ring you back when they say too!). I've always found that they'll put a bit of work in to keep your business and get the best quote - exactly what you want from a broker.


----------



## Cormywormy (15 Mar 2009)

i rang my insurer and they gave me a little better quote, so i will think i will stay away from britton this time.Thanks to all who replied.


----------

